# Removing lens on M3



## Bongo Najja (Apr 12, 2016)

Has anyone had problems removing the lens on the Leica M3?  I pressed the button and turned the lens counter-clockwise, but it just won't release.  I'm in a slump.  Any advice will be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## compur (Apr 12, 2016)

Are you _holding _the button down as you turn the lens?


----------



## Watchful (Apr 12, 2016)

Get a much larger hammer, that always works.


----------



## Bongo Najja (Apr 12, 2016)

compur said:


> Are you _holding _the button down as you turn the lens?


Yes.  I've tried everything with that button.  Seems like the lens is jammed.  I may have to take it to be repaired.  Or, I could just stick to one lens, but I would like to get a 90mm for portraits.   Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Bongo Najja (Apr 12, 2016)

Watchful said:


> Get a much larger hammer, that always works.


I thought about it


----------



## gsgary (Apr 13, 2016)

What less is it ? Is it an LTM with adapter

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bongo Najja (Apr 13, 2016)

gsgary said:


> What less is it ? Is it an LTM with adapter
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


It's a 50mm Summicron, M Mount.  It appears to be jammed.  There's no adapter.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 13, 2016)

Bongo Najja said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > What less is it ? Is it an LTM with adapter
> ...


Are you sure you are pressing it right in ?  I have 2 M Leica's and have never heard of this problem  before

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## gsgary (Apr 13, 2016)

Try putting clockwise pressure on the lens before pressing the button then turn anticlockwise 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bongo Najja (Apr 13, 2016)

gsgary said:


> Bongo Najja said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...


Yes, pressed all kinds of possible ways.  Nothing.


----------



## Bongo Najja (Apr 13, 2016)

gsgary said:


> Try putting clockwise pressure on the lens before pressing the button then turn anticlockwise
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


Well, what do you know!  That worked!!!  Thanks a million, my friend!!!  Now, I can put a bid in on that 90mm lens I've been wanting.  Thanks again.


----------



## Bongo Najja (Apr 13, 2016)

Bongo Najja said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Bongo Najja said:
> ...



GSGary suggested I put pressure on the lens while turning clockwise then press the button and that worked.  I got it off.  Thanks for your help, for it's much appreciated.


----------



## Bongo Najja (Apr 13, 2016)

compur said:


> Are you _holding _the button down as you turn the lens?


Compur, I'm not sure if I sent the message to you correctly letting you know I was able to remove it after GSGary suggested I put pressure on the lens while turning it then press the button, which worked.  I wanted to make sure you got this message to thank you for your help, which was most appreciated (reason I'm sending it again)


----------



## gsgary (Apr 13, 2016)

Bongo Najja said:


> Bongo Najja said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...


No problem 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## compur (Apr 13, 2016)

Bongo Najja said:


> compur said:
> 
> 
> > Are you _holding _the button down as you turn the lens?
> ...



You're welcome. Glad you succeeded!


----------



## Bongo Najja (Apr 13, 2016)

compur said:


> Bongo Najja said:
> 
> 
> > compur said:
> ...


Thank you.


----------

